

Ask HN: Is the jobs section broken? - dlevine

Since PG has changed the way that the jobs section works, it seems like the same few companies keep posting the same ad over and over again. I hope that this is successful in helping them to hire, but it seems like this is somewhat redundant. Maybe there is a better way to do this?
======
dbattaglia
It would be nice if the "who's hiring" posts for each month would show up
there too.

